
Nobody wants the product you just built - davedevelopment
https://yetanotherhat.com/nobody-wants-the-product-you-just-built-20d793016ff5
======
bsears
Building a product that doesn't "scratch your own itch" is usually a dangerous
path. If you aren't part of the target market you are going to be making large
mistakes unless you are getting experts involved from day 1 to both validate
and influence the direction of your "million dollar idea" to be something
people will actually pay money for.

